# Christmas/fontanalis in this weather.



## Ian Holdich (3 Jan 2014)

I through a handful of Christmas moss out a few months back into a disused barrel in the garden. It seems to be liking the good old winter!


----------



## Richard Dowling (3 Jan 2014)

How strange! Give it a year we'll all be coming to you as our resident Moss Farm!

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Jan 2014)

Hang on this could be the Fontanalis I through out a few weeks back!


----------



## stu_ (3 Jan 2014)

Think i preferred it, when it was Christmas moss.
Seemed more appropriate


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (3 Jan 2014)

We are coming round to check out all barrels,container and anything else around your property!There could be more goodies growing anywhere!


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Jan 2014)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> We are coming round to check out all barrels,container and anything else around your property!There could be more goodies growing anywhere!



Already done that mate, I wondered if anything else was growing that shouldn't be. It isn't...lol


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Jan 2014)

It looks like fontinalis-antipyretica-willow - doing well too  are you sure you are not a wizard Ian? Chucking plants in your garden and they still keep growing


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Jan 2014)

Hahaha, I hope it grows into a massive clump ££££


----------



## kirk (3 Jan 2014)

Strange our moss I've slung in an old Tank outside is Johnny five too.


----------



## James O (15 Jan 2014)

kirk said:


> Strange our moss I've slung in an old Tank outside is Johnny five too.


Haha!  You watched it over Christmas as well  . Love that film, brought back some memories.  Also made me realise how old I am 

I'm gonna have to check the moss at my allotment. There must be 6sq ft covered in the stuff


----------



## kirk (15 Jan 2014)

Opolgies all for me being off subject. Yes sparked a family debate.( no punn intended) after our two said "wallies better Dad" I was like......... "son this is quality... No cgi here just servo's and wally was a rip off of short circuit"


----------



## James O (15 Jan 2014)

Hey, laser lips, your mama was a snow blower 

Wall-E was just a sneaky & underhanded marketing ploy to push younger generations into over consumption


----------

